

Aussie Dollar is officially above the Greenback - thomsopw
http://www.xe.com

======
djmattyg007
it's been above the Greenback three times now in the last few weeks. wait til
it gets above and stays above parity for at least a day before it becomes real
news.

------
Zhenya
I need this go way down, so I can buy lots of Aussie FJ60 parts :D

